
Trump's EPA Won’t Evaluate Asbestos Already in Homes - jaffee
http://www.newsweek.com/pruitt-trump-asbestos-chemicals-trump-962703
======
ams6110
It is correct that asbestos that is encapsulated and not releasing anything
into the atmosphere is perfectly safe. It's not like it's radioactive. The
problem is when you do any kind of renovations and break up and release the
asbestos particles. Unfortunately, asbestos removal does exactly that. If it's
not done properly it turns a safe situation into a health risk. And proper
removal is expensive. A low-cost bid for asbestos removal is more than likely
going to leave you with a bigger mess than you had to start with.

~~~
beenBoutIT
IRL isn't the problem with asbestos limited to workers who come into contact
with asbestos every day in an industrial setting? Busting up asbestos in the
course of a remodel(or a dozen remodels) isn't enough exposure to cause any of
the chronic problems asbestos is so famous for, IIRC.

~~~
cam_l
This is absolutely not true and is quite dangerous advice.

The problem with workers who worked with asbestos in factories or mines is
that a very high percentage of them got Mesothelioma, and within a relatively
short time frame - maybe 15 - 20 years. People exposed for a short term like
with house renos, typically take up to 45years for it to occur.[0]

It kills something like 90% of people within 5 years of diagnosis. And it is a
painful and horrible way to die. Maybe 30% of new cases being diagnosed
currently in the US are from builders or home renovators, rather than miners.

[0][https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3741803/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3741803/)

------
bcheung
Isn't it the job of property inspectors to make those kinds of determinations?

Why would the EPA be evaluating existing individual homes? Isn't the EPA
supposed to be responsible for more general and global environmental concerns?

Asbestos hasn't been used in new homes for quite some time. Everyone already
knows the risks and how special care is needed for removal and renovations.
What's to research? Seems like the status quo of don't do it going forward and
be careful with older properties is fine.

None of that is going away. Seems like this is being blown out of proportion.
What new danger is going to happen because of this?

They aren't relaxing the existing ban on asbestos in new homes.

~~~
trav4225
I'm not taking a wider position here but, in my personal experience, the
statement "everyone already knows the risks" doesn't seem to be very true at
all. A number of people I've come across have attempted highly hazardous
removal projects on their own. When I ask them why they did it, they just sort
of shrug it off claiming either (1) getting mesothelioma in 15-30 years is
"too far in the future" to care about, or (2) the "whole asbestos thing" is a
scam.

It seems to me that these incidents can only rise with the growing popularity
of do-it-yourself home renovation (and the countless TV shows on the topic),
not to mention the _terribly incorrect_ advice I find on the web about how to
do this safely...

It's sad to see people cause long-term contamination of their homes during
renovation, only to raise their children in them or sell them off to some
unsuspecting buyer. I can't really see how this _won 't_ end up costing
lives...

(just my 2¢)

------
userbinator
Not that I'm pro-Trump, but asbestos is indeed quite benign if not freely
inhalable; and the most carcinogenic type, blue asbestos (crocidolite) has
been banned in new products for many decades (that is unlikely to change.) The
only type in active use is chrysotile (white asbestos), and there is evidence
to suggest that low exposures to it are not so harmful:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3581056/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3581056/)

Inhaling fibres of anything is not healthy, but some are more harmful than
others. In fact one could say the tobacco industry has done far more harm to
people than asbestos.

------
diogenescynic
All to the benefit of Russia. Isn’t it curious that so many of Trump’s actions
benefit Russia and China?

~~~
cpmouter
How does not reevaluating asbestos in homes benefit Russia?

~~~
diogenescynic
Russia is still the largest asbestos manufacturer:
[https://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/07/14/business/global/city-i...](https://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/07/14/business/global/city-
in-russia-unable-to-kick-asbestos-habit.html) and:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/av/business-10708279/asbestos-
indus...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/business-10708279/asbestos-industry-
still-strong-in-russia)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asbest](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asbest)

Guess who else is pro-asbestos? The Russian mob:
[http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-30/russian-mafia-
behin...](http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-30/russian-mafia-behind-
international-push-on-asbestos-cfmeu-says/8224022)

------
enraged_camel
Trump is a danger to America.

What is incredible is how transparent his motivations are. As a real-estate
mogul, he no doubt stands to gain quite a lot from an official policy of
looking the other way with regards to asbestos.

